# Steroids



## rabbit2024 (Nov 30, 2015)

Can y'all help me with a good steroid site that sells legit steroids 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Nov 30, 2015)

Not aware of any, sorry


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL there are at least 25 banners on this site.


----------



## rabbit2024 (Nov 30, 2015)

Prince said:


> LOL there are at least 25 banners on this site.


Really  what's a good one bro

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Nov 30, 2015)

PM yeni, I'll bet you get what you are looking for


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2015)

^^^ this. Best in town!


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 10, 2015)

yes, that's right, and anyhow, be careful!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 10, 2015)

Will you be paying with EBT?

Will you be buying heroin with the steroids?

Some crack perhaps?


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 14, 2015)

anyhow. there is lack of truth. and u will be treated as a scammer as usual.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## bubble789 (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyway. Be careful about it.


----------

